# Repair Barrel Bulge?



## Kingston61 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a Beretta Silver Snipe O/U 12GA (circa 1960s / Italy) I have had since I was a kid (my first shotgun) that has a barrel bulge on top barrel right at beginning of barrel.  It has a hairline crack to about 1/8 of an inch thinner than a hair (do not know if all the way through or even how deep).

Is it repairable?

I can post a pic or two if that will help determine.

I retired it when discovered crack about 10 years ago but would love to use it again if possible!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## rayjay (Sep 7, 2021)

Wall hanger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 7, 2021)

rayjay said:


> Wall hanger.


^ this right here.

your life isn't worth taking the chance.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2021)

Done


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 7, 2021)

Hang it up,

You do not want any part of a exploding gun. I know from experience.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Complete rebuild as in new set of barrels or wall ornament. I would at least inquire as to the cost of new barrels.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 7, 2021)

Depending on make it could be a simple fix of dropping in a new set from a donor parts gun or it may require hand fitting as many doubles are still hand fitted.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 7, 2021)

Breech end or muzzle end?

If the muzzle, saw off the damage and drive on..

If the breech end, it's done.  Wouldn't be worth having custom work done on it.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Sep 7, 2021)

Did you check numrich for a new barrel? Maybe Simpson ltd for a whole replacement?


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Sep 7, 2021)

Kingston, numrich has a complete barrel assembly for 243.00 The one in stock is a 20 gauge which I was told should work with your frame and barrels from other models in 12 gauge should as well. The folks there are very helpful.


----------



## Kingston61 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Hang it up,
> 
> You do not want any part of a exploding gun. I know from experience.
> 
> View attachment 1103046


Yikes - that is convincing - sorry that happened but glad to learn from your experience.  New barrels or decorations it will be.........


----------



## Kingston61 (Sep 9, 2021)

Breech - just in front of my sight eye so not taking any chances


----------



## Kingston61 (Sep 9, 2021)

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Kingston, numrich has a complete barrel assembly for 243.00 The one in stock is a 20 gauge which I was told should work with your frame and barrels from other models in 12 gauge should as well. The folks there are very helpful.


I am going to get in touch with them - for $250 + I would like to put the 'ol gal back in service.  Actually as a 20GA would be appealing!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 9, 2021)

Why not give Beretta a call and see what they have to say about it.  Never know, they might do something for you.  Worse thing they can do is tell you to pound sand.

Mossberg replaced a barrel for me on a 935 that I bought used and was far out of warranty.

Rosewood


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 9, 2021)

I would have either Beretta or a gunsmith I REALLY trust inspect the receiver end. There might have be a hairline crack you cannot see with your naked eye…..5 shots later you might find out the hard way.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Sep 9, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Why not give Beretta a call and see what they have to say about it.  Never know, they might do something for you.  Worse thing they can do is tell you to pound sand.
> 
> Mossberg replaced a barrel for me on a 935 that I bought used and was far out of warranty.
> 
> Rosewood


I have dealt with beretta before. If a model is discontinued you are on your own


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2021)

And, if it's as nostalgic to you as it would be me- yes, most anything can be fixed.

My .410 passed to me by my Dad and Uncle just plain wore out.

Me: Can you fix it?

Gunsmith at Franklin's: (yeah, I know)
It ain't worth what it cost to fix.

Me: I didn't ask you how much it was worth, I asked "can you fix it".

Still shooting it pretty regular and plan on leaving it to my Nephews.

And... A pic would help.


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 10, 2021)

Google Rich Cole Guns and he may be able to help you. BB


----------



## smoothie (Sep 15, 2021)

Call Mike Orlen and send it to him. 14132561630


----------



## weagle (Sep 16, 2021)

The best (and only practical way) to keep shooting it, get some subgauge tubes.  The current barrels then act as carrier barrels only.   20ga tubes with chokes would actually make it a more useful field gun than it's original configuration.


----------

